# Engine Power Reduced followed by Traction control light and check engine light on



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd say get it back to the dealership as they screwed something up. The Traction Control and Stabilitrac warnings are red herrings.


----------



## jneece (Mar 1, 2017)

It's at the dealership now. I'm just worried about the expense. I just paid $314 in repairs two days ago. I've found a few different things that it could possibly be, like a sensor or a broken gas pedal. But I bought the car from a Ford Dealer, so hopefully they don't have a harder time fixing or finding the issue with my Chevy.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jneece said:


> It's at the dealership now. I'm just worried about the expense. I just paid $314 in repairs two days ago. I've found a few different things that it could possibly be, like a sensor or a broken gas pedal. But I bought the car from a Ford Dealer, so hopefully they don't have a harder time fixing or finding the issue with my Chevy.


1. Why are you paying for repairs to a car that should still be under warranty?

2. Why are you taking a (possibly/likely) still under warranty Chevrolet to a Ford dealer?
They do not know what components GM has applied extended coverages to, nor do they have access to service bulletins or updates that a Chevy dealer would normally do anytime the car is in for service.

The warranty (3 year 36000 miles) goes with the car....you automatically get what remains......same goes for the powertrain and other long range warranty's.

????Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jneece said:


> It's at the dealership now. I'm just worried about the expense. I just paid $314 in repairs two days ago. I've found a few different things that it could possibly be, like a sensor or a broken gas pedal. But I bought the car from a Ford Dealer, so hopefully they don't have a harder time fixing or finding the issue with my Chevy.


Take it to a Chevy dealership. Your car should still be under the B2B warranty unless you drive a lot and are over the 36,000 mile point.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Sounds maybe like a loose negative battery cable issue? If they had the battery disconnected, maybe the cable did not get tightened when re-connected? 

It sounds similar to the issues from the cars with bad negative cables. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jneece said:


> Two days ago I had a coolant leak and got it fixed. Didn't have the car (2015 Cruze LT) back from the dealership 24 hours and I'm at a stop light, I get a pop up that says "Engine Power Reduced" the check engine light came on as well as the traction control light, also a "Service Traction Control" and "Service Stabilitrac" warnings came on. Anyone have any experience with this? Is this an expensive repair?


Hello jneece,

We apologize for the unexpected concern you encountered in your Cruze. If you're thinking you'd like to have a certified Chevrolet dealership inspect this, we would be glad to start the process. We can also run your VIN for any recalls or service programs that relate to what you've described. Should this interest you, please send us a direct message with your VIN, mileage, contact information, and dealer name.

To learn more about GM's privacy policy, please visit Privacy Statement | GM.com 

Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## lisamarie12383 (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a 2012 Cruze and I've only had it for a year, purchased it with less than 20k miles on it and I was getting the 'engine power is reduced' message along with the Stabiltrack errors this week. I took it in to a Chevy dealership and they first told me the throttle body was the problem and that it would be covered under warranty as would the car rental while they fixed my car. The very next day I get a call back from the mechanic stating that the part is NOT under warranty and come to find out the next day, isn't covered with my extended warranty. How can this be fixed to where it is covered like he originally said?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

lisamarie12383 said:


> How can this be fixed to where it is covered like he originally said?


It all depends on what the broken part was. Some parts are covered, some are not.


----------



## Rick14649 (Oct 7, 2016)

I had the same issue on my 2012 eco 6m with 100k miles. I took mine to a local shop. The mechanic told me there were 3 possibilities from GM.... 
1. Throttle body connector needed dielectric grease applied due to possible poor conduction. 
2. Throttle body connector needed replaced. or
3. Throttle body needed replaced. 
We went sequentially with 1, then 2, then 3. #1 fixed it for 1 day, #2 fixed it for 1 day. #3 finally fixed the problem but I still had to pay for 1 and 2.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

lisamarie12383 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze and I've only had it for a year, purchased it with less than 20k miles on it and I was getting the 'engine power is reduced' message along with the Stabiltrack errors this week. I took it in to a Chevy dealership and they first told me the throttle body was the problem and that it would be covered under warranty as would the car rental while they fixed my car. The very next day I get a call back from the mechanic stating that the part is NOT under warranty and come to find out the next day, isn't covered with my extended warranty. How can this be fixed to where it is covered like he originally said?


Hello lisamarie12383, 


Our team would be glad to look into this matter for you! At your earliest convenience, please send us a private message with your VIN and current mileage. Looking forward to your message!
To learn more about GM's privacy policy, please visit Privacy Statement | GM.com


Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

